
Uber spamming iOS app store with coupons and fake reviews - MorePowerToYou
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/uber/id368677368?mt=8
======
mrdrozdov
How do you know it's from Uber? Don't they have a partnership program where
you can collect some $ from convincing new users to join? Would be easy for
anyone to sign up, get a bunch of a coupon codes, then post these reviews.

